# I LOST BABY RUNT!!!



## sibi (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm so beside myself in grief. Baby Runt was moved yesterday into her brand new enclosure. Everything was set up and she was just exploring her new house this morning. My husband came home to help me with a 5 gallon bucket of hot water so that she could take her daily soak. I was tending to the boys pen when I realizes I had a doctor's appointment at 1:15 p.m. In my rush to get to the appointment, I did not check on Baby Runt after my husband returned to work from lunch. When I returned at 2:30 the cement wall I had placed was knocks over in a corner. She was gone. I frantically looked for her, from house to house, stopping neighbors and asking if they saw her. I couldn't talk yo anyone w/o wailing in years. I'm afraid that perhaps someone may have picked her up and wouldn't know how to care for her special needs. She's on a special diet and medicine. She needs a soak each and everyday or she can easily dehydrate. I've called animal welfare in my town, and my husband and I are working on flyers. I have posted to Craigslist, buy I'm not hopeful I'll ever get her back. I'm crying all the time and can't do anything but pray. God help me find her.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm so sorry! Praying for you to find Runt.


----------



## leigti (Oct 31, 2016)

Don't give up. Get some people to help you look for her. Even if it means crawling on your hands and knees through every inch of your yard and the neighbors yards. Put up signs in your neighborhood. Call all the vets offices and the Humane Society.
I had a tortoise escape out of their enclosure and she was found three weeks later a block and a half away. A combination of Facebook and flyers in my neighborhood helped her get back to me. So don't give up.


----------



## wellington (Oct 31, 2016)

Oh so very sorry. Don't give up hope and don't stop looking. We have seen many found on this forum. Be sure to advertise about her special needs. If someone stole her, they won't want the extra hassle a special needs brings. Also post, if placed back in enclosure or returned, no questions asked. Good luck, keep us posted, and I have confidence you will get her back.


----------



## sibi (Oct 31, 2016)

wellington said:


> Oh so very sorry. Don't give up hope and don't stop looking. We have seen many found on this forum. Be sure to advertise about her special needs. If someone stole her, they won't want the extra hassle a special needs brings. Also post, if placed back in enclosure or returned, no questions asked. Good luck, keep us posted, and I have confidence you will get her back.


I have looked in crawl spaces and every shrub in my yard and the neighbors. She likes to walk the perimeter of the gutter. If she went in the direction of a busy street, I'm sure someone saw her and picked her up so that she didn't get hit with a car. I'm posting a reward for her return. I need to type up a flyer and have it printed. I'm so depressed and exhausted from being so franticly looking for her that I can't seem to think straight. I will probably get working on the flyers later on tonight. I would like posting them up tomorrow. The killer is that the cold temps will be here soon, and without food, water, and warmth, she won't survive a week!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 31, 2016)

I am so, so terribly sorry, Sylvia.
You must keep strong for Baby Runt.
Most lost tortoises on this forum do seem to turn up eventually.
I wish you all the very best.


----------



## wellington (Oct 31, 2016)

sibi said:


> I have looked in crawl spaces and every shrub in my yard and the neighbors. She likes to walk the perimeter of the gutter. If she went in the direction of a busy street, I'm sure someone saw her and picked her up so that she didn't get hit with a car. I'm posting a reward for her return. I need to type up a flyer and have it printed. I'm so depressed and exhausted from being so franticly looking for her that I can't seem to think straight. I will probably get working on the flyers later on tonight. I would like posting them up tomorrow. The killer is that the cold temps will be here soon, and without food, water, and warmth, she won't survive a week!


I don't mean don't stop looking today. I mean every day look, and double check places you looked the day before. Your doing all you can.


----------



## GingerLove (Oct 31, 2016)

Where in Florida do you live? I'm so sorry, I'm praying that you find her. What species is she? If you live anywhere near me, I'm always keeping my eye out for torts.


----------



## leigti (Oct 31, 2016)

Put the flyers up in pet stores also. I got quite a few calls when I did that. But be aware that people don't know one species of tortoise from another and they all "look alike" in the pictures. Hang in there, we are all pulling for you.


----------



## MichiganFrog (Oct 31, 2016)

GingerLove said:


> Where in Florida do you live? I'm so sorry, I'm praying that you find her. What species is she? If you live anywhere near me, I'm always keeping my eye out for torts.



Sibi and I are in the Gulf Coast of Florida. The tortoise we lost was a female Sulcata named Baby Runt. I've attached a recent photo below.


----------



## GingerLove (Oct 31, 2016)

Darn, I live about two hours away. However, your tort is quite a nice size, and I'm sure she will be noticed quickly and returned. I wish the best of luck to you. I honestly have a feeling that she will be returned to you!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 31, 2016)

This is awful news. I'm rooting for you to find her. Give you fliers to the different police departments, the fire department and vets in your area. Inside pet stores is a damned good idea. Geez.


----------



## sibi (Oct 31, 2016)

Yvo


Yvonne G said:


> This is awful news. I'm rooting for you to find her. Give you fliers to the different police departments, the fire department and vets in your area. Inside pet stores is a damned good idea. Geez.


Yvonne, I'm grieving so bad, the last time I cries so hard was when I lost my mother. If I even knew someone picked her up to avoid being hit by a car, it would bring me some comfort. But, if they have no intentions of trying to find her owner, them I can't bear the thought that they have no idea how fragile she is or will become if not handfed and soaked. She's also on daily medicine and would become compacted if not returned soon. I'm so sick with grief.


----------



## MPRC (Oct 31, 2016)

Make sure that your ads and fliers stress the fact that she is ill and needs special food and medication, it will make keeping her less enticing if someone picked her up who hopes to keep her.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Oct 31, 2016)

Call a news station. I've seen it done before and then maybe the public will help. Tell them Runts story and talk about his needs.


----------



## Fredkas (Oct 31, 2016)

Have faith!! keep spread the word. let as many people as possible know about this in your area. you will find him. attach the word that the tortoise is in sick condition and need to be treated soon, this way will make anyone that pick him up will returned him for you (they know they can't keep a sick tort, the tort will die!)


----------



## pugsandkids (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm so sorry, I know how scared you must be. Keep spreading the word. Are you a member of the tortoise forum Facebook page? I know we'd all share a post if you put something together.


----------



## sibi (Oct 31, 2016)

pugsandkids said:


> I'm so sorry, I know how scared you must be. Keep spreading the word. Are you a member of the tortoise forum Facebook page? I know we'd all share a post if you put something together.


I have a facebook account and put her information on my timeline. Is there another account under tortoise forum?


----------



## Diamond (Nov 1, 2016)

So Sorry to hear this, praying you find baby runt. Hang in there.


----------



## sibi (Nov 1, 2016)

Diamond said:


> So Sorry to hear this, praying you find baby runt. Hang in there.


Thank you so much. I can't sleep, and I'm checking my emails, and facebook. I'll be visiting animals shelters, pet stores, vets offices, and animal shelters in my area later this morning. I find it so hard to care for my other tortoises' needs while this is going on. God help me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 1, 2016)

Get the word out with the neighborhood kids.
They are good at finding them._(i_t's likely one of them has the tortoise.)
Make sure to offer a small cash reward.
Keep in mind that almost every single missing tortoise post has a happy ending.


----------



## Kristoff (Nov 1, 2016)

Praying for a safe return of Baby Runt.


----------



## GingerLove (Nov 1, 2016)

Keep checking around your yard, sometimes they don't wander too far. I hope you get good news soon.


----------



## sibi (Nov 1, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Get the word out with the neighborhood kids.
> They are good at finding them._(i_t's likely one of them has the tortoise.)
> Make sure to offer a small cash reward.
> Keep in mind that almost every single missing tortoise post has a happy ending.



I just left the house trying to catch people leaving for work, AND SHE WAS FOUND!!!
She had roamed down the block toward a busy street when a woman saw her and placed her on a person' lawn three houses away! Apparently, the woman works at the lunch cafeteria at a local high school. I'm at the HS now placing a flyer with the workers in the cafeteria. Hopefully, she will still have her and I will get her sometime today.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 1, 2016)

Looking hopeful! 
I am so relieved! 
Good luck with that.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 1, 2016)

sibi said:


> I just left the house trying to catch people leaving for work, AND SHE WAS FOUND!!!
> She had roamed down the block toward a busy street when a woman saw her and placed her on a person' lawn three houses away! Apparently, the woman works at the lunch cafeteria at a local high school. I'm at the HS now placing a flyer with the workers in the cafeteria. Hopefully, she will still have her and I will get her sometime today.


GREAT.
Another happy ending.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 1, 2016)

"Placed her on the lawn" ...I hope that doesn't mean the tortoise could have walked off and be anywhere by now. Fingers crossed!


----------



## sibi (Nov 1, 2016)

I found her! I contacted the HS where the woman works. I left her the flyer with my phone. Before even leaving the school, she called me. She had said Baby Runt spent the night under her shed. That means, temps got down to 59 degrees and I knew she was real cold. I didn't know what this would do to her, but at least she was safe and enclose in a fenced in yard. The woman wanted me to meet her at her residence after she got off from work at 1 p.m. But, I just couldn't do that. I went straight Fri the school to her residence, and looked into her locked fence. I could see Baby Runt. I called out to her but she was still. I just couldn't take it. I noticed the locked fence was bent and with a little wiggle and a push, the gate opened. I may have broken the law, bit I just had to see how she was after spending the night outside. She was not looking good. I lifted her 65+ lbs body into my car. I drove straight home and made a warm bath with Pedialyte. She's been soaking for more than an hour. I'm gonna take her out and see if she'll eat anything. After that, I'll put her I her house with the heat and humidifier on. She's staying in today. My husband swore to fix that wall so that not even the 100 lbs males couldn't break through it. Thank you everyone for your kind support and prayers! Love you all!


----------



## sibi (Nov 1, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> "Placed her on the lawn" ...I hope that doesn't mean the tortoise could have walked off and be anywhere by now. Fingers crossed!


No, she placed her on a neighbors lawn and spoke with her to see if she knew whose tort it was. When the woman couldn't find the owner, she placed her in her trunk and took her home. Baby Runt spend the night under a shed in her fenced in backyard. I picked her up this morning. I have her now soaking.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 1, 2016)

As Collin Mochrie would say, hands on hips in the Superman position, "Another crisis averted!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 1, 2016)

Hooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I love happy endings!


----------



## saginawhxc (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm glad your tortoise was found. Hopefully she is okay. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Fredkas (Nov 1, 2016)

I am so happy to hear that!!!!

So EXCITED for you!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 1, 2016)

Have Sulcata keepers had luck with poured cement inside hollow stacked cinder blocks?
maybe with some steel rods tossed into the voids, first.


----------



## wellington (Nov 1, 2016)

sibi said:


> I just left the house trying to catch people leaving for work, AND SHE WAS FOUND!!!
> She had roamed down the block toward a busy street when a woman saw her and placed her on a person' lawn three houses away! Apparently, the woman works at the lunch cafeteria at a local high school. I'm at the HS now placing a flyer with the workers in the cafeteria. Hopefully, she will still have her and I will get her sometime today.


WOOHOO. I am so very happy for you.


----------



## Fredkas (Nov 1, 2016)

sibi said:


> The woman wanted me to meet her at her residence after she got off from work at 1 p.m. But, I just couldn't do that. I went straight Fri the school to her residence, and looked into her locked fence. I could see Baby Runt. I called out to her but she was still. I just couldn't take it. *I noticed the locked fence was bent and with a little wiggle and a push, the gate opened.* I may have broken the law, bit I just had to see how she was after spending the night outside.


You are not doing any damage to the woman house right?
It just maybe you can upset her by rushing to her house and take the tortoise without permission although baby runt is yours.
You don't want to do that to someone who is so kind.


----------



## MPRC (Nov 1, 2016)

I am glad you found her, I'd definitely be stopping by the lady's house with a coffee gift card or something for at least putting her somewhere secure.


----------



## GingerLove (Nov 1, 2016)

I'VE BEEN PRAYING FOR YOU ALL AFTERNOON!!!! Hallelujah!


----------



## cmacusa3 (Nov 1, 2016)

WONDERFUL NEWS!!!


----------



## sibi (Nov 1, 2016)

Fredkas said:


> You are not doing any damage to the woman house right?
> It just maybe you can upset her by rushing to her house and take the tortoise without permission although baby runt is yours.
> You don't want to do that to someone who is so kind.


You're right. I didn't do any damage, though. Like I said, the kick was already twisted and not secured. I was able to push again it at an angle, and it opened. I closed it the same way. Call it temporary insanity, but I just had to see how she was. I couldn't wait 4 more hours with her in the cold. I had originally asked if I could just go over and get her. I don't think she would have mind it if it weren't because she had a lock on it. But, like I said, the lock wasn't secured. Well, I'm outside her home waiting for her to come home. When I see her, I'll profoundly apologize and give her the reward money. Maybe, that will help her understand how frantic I've been over her.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 1, 2016)

Great news!

Take good care of her.


----------



## sibi (Nov 1, 2016)

All was good with the lady who rescued Baby Runt. She totally understood why I needed to get her. In fact, she apologized to me for having Baby Runt outside in the cold. She assured me I didn't damage anything cause the latch wasn't secure anyway. She was surprised that she was right out in the open since she was deep under a huge shed and not able to be reached. As we all know, after a cold night, she moved out to get warm. I'm just so happy I treated myself to Dunkin donuts !


----------



## sibi (Nov 2, 2016)

Here's a pic of my poor baby enjoying her safe, warm house.


She went to a corner where the tiles are a familiar sight. The other shed where she shared the space with three boys (all separated, of course), her room had the same tiles on the floor/wall. She had slept so long, the poor thing was exhausted from this whole debacle.


----------



## Fredkas (Nov 2, 2016)

Glad she is ok. you are a good mom


----------



## Tom (Nov 2, 2016)

Glad everything turned out okay.

One night at 59 shouldn't hurt anything. Many sulcatas sleep that way every night and survive.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 2, 2016)

Yay, Baby Runt is home. Glad you found her. You probably need a nice warm relaxing soak too!!


----------



## sibi (Nov 3, 2016)

Fredkas said:


> Glad she is ok. you are a good mom


Thanks!


----------



## sibi (Nov 3, 2016)

Tom said:


> Glad everything turned out okay.
> 
> One night at 59 shouldn't hurt anything. Many sulcatas sleep that way every night and survive.


Thanks Tom. She was a little dehydrated, and she had some matter coming out from her eyes. But, you're right, she survived. Here's what she's doing now: 

.


----------



## GingerLove (Nov 3, 2016)

Awwww!!!!!!!!! Sweet baby!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 3, 2016)

Just saw this, I'm so glad you have her back!!

If you don't mind me asking, I'm curious to know if the lady actually accepted your reward money. I can't imagine anyone would actually take $... When I help lost animals, I'm always thrilled just to be a part of their reunion.


----------



## Holly'sMom (Nov 3, 2016)

Can you share a link to the FB post? I have a bit of family and friends spread around FL. I'm sure it wouldn't hurt to share


----------



## Holly'sMom (Nov 3, 2016)

Oh. NM!!! I'm glad you've found her!!!!


----------



## Holly'sMom (Nov 3, 2016)

sibi said:


> You're right. I didn't do any damage, though. Like I said, the kick was already twisted and not secured. I was able to push again it at an angle, and it opened. I closed it the same way. Call it temporary insanity, but I just had to see how she was. I couldn't wait 4 more hours with her in the cold. I had originally asked if I could just go over and get her. I don't think she would have mind it if it weren't because she had a lock on it. But, like I said, the lock wasn't secured. Well, I'm outside her home waiting for her to come home. When I see her, I'll profoundly apologize and give her the reward money. Maybe, that will help her understand how frantic I've been over her.


She probably just didn't want anyone routing around in her yard wo her home or possibly wanted to make sure she had YOUR tort (although it's probably the first one being you had pic/flyers but ya never know). I'm happy to see she was found!


----------



## sibi (Nov 3, 2016)

Team Gomberg said:


> Just saw this, I'm so glad you have her back!!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, I'm curious to know if the lady actually accepted your reward money. I can't imagine anyone would actually take $... When I help lost animals, I'm always thrilled just to be a part of their reunion.


Yes, she took the reward, but, really, I was glad she did cause I was so happy that she tried to save Baby Runt from going into a busy street! Then, she lifted about 65 lbs into her trunk to get her into a gated backyard. Although she didn't know it, my poor baby slept under her shed in the cold (59 degrees). But, I got her back alive!!!!


----------



## sibi (Nov 3, 2016)

Holly'sMom said:


> She probably just didn't want anyone routing around in her yard wo her home or possibly wanted to make sure she had YOUR tort (although it's probably the first one being you had pic/flyers but ya never know). I'm happy to see she was found!


I understand not having anyone going in her backyard until she got there, but I was worried about her health. She spent the night outside in the cold, and there's no way I can tell if she was dropped or banged around. The lady said she made grunting noises whenever she was moved. She only does that when she's in pain! So, yeah, I couldn't wait and I wasn't about to leave my lil girl in some backyard with 59 degree temps until she got off work especially when she was right in my sight.


----------



## leigti (Nov 3, 2016)

I would've went through or over the fence also.


----------



## Fredkas (Nov 4, 2016)

I'll called the owner first before i am entering his gate.. but wait.. i am afraid the owner will not let me. so i'll just enter by myself without calling. and after that i am apologized. that's what i do. but if the gate is locked down firmly, i'll have to wait. but this case is different. so i'm with sibi.


----------



## sibi (Nov 4, 2016)

Fredkas said:


> I'll called the owner first before i am entering his gate.. but wait.. i am afraid the owner will not let me. so i'll just enter by myself without calling. and after that i am apologized. that's what i do. but if the gate is locked down firmly, i'll have to wait. but this case is different. so i'm with sibi.


That's exactly how it happened. When I asked if I can just go over and get her, it's not that she objected so much about my going over and getting her. It was more that she said the gate was lock -bolted, which it was. But, the lock was a mangled and twisted piece of steel, and the door was loose . With just a slide and a push, it opened. Now, if the locked door was secured, I really wouldn't have had the opportunity to go get her. I would have no choice but to wait. That just wasn't yhe case here. Look, the real issue here was that there was a precious life at stake here, at least in my mind. Baby Runt is like my baby. What human could leave a living soul suffering from cold and hunger for even a minute much less for several more hours? Remember, this lady had no clue on how to take care of this exotic animal much less an animal with special needs. In the end, she not only understood, she apologized for having her outside all night. All went well for everyone involved. End of story.


----------



## GingerLove (Nov 4, 2016)

You remind me of Nancy Drew.


----------



## sibi (Nov 4, 2016)

GingerLove said:


> You remind me of Nancy Drew.


LOL


----------



## MichiganFrog (Nov 4, 2016)

Here are a couple of photos of her new and improved wall. There's pretty much no way for her to wedge herself between the wall and tree like she did before in order to knock the wall down. After her ordeal, Baby Runt is actually pretty much afraid of this section of her pen, and she's only now starting to explore again. Poor thing...


----------



## Lyn W (Nov 4, 2016)

I've just seen this, Sibi and I am so sorry you had to go through such a terrible ordeal but so very happy she has been found and isn't any worse for her adventure.
Take care


----------



## sibi (Nov 4, 2016)

Lyn W said:


> I've just seen this, Sibi and I am so sorry you had to go through such a terrible ordeal but so very happy she has been found and isn't any worse for her adventure.
> Take care


Thank you. I don't ever want to go through this again. In fact that pileup my hubby put together still isn't secure enough for me. In fact, if she really pushed, I'm afraid that some of those cement blocks will fall on her. I can't have that. So, only when I can sit with her will she be allowed to roam around. When I have to take care of the other boys, I put her back in her huge enclosure and close the door so she can't get out. Then, when I can get back to her, I let her out again and watch her from my kitchen window. If she's out of my sight, I go looking for her to see where she is and what she's up to. Hopefully, I'll get that wall double reinforced and I don't have to be Hawkeye


----------



## GingerLove (Nov 4, 2016)

Is there anyway you could put chicken wire or something around the outside just to reinforce it if a block fell? That way you could relax more when she's playing.


----------



## sibi (Nov 4, 2016)

GingerLove said:


> Is there anyway you could put chicken wire or something around the outside just to reinforce it if a block fell? That way you could relax more when she's playing.


I never thought about that. Yeah, that's a thought. However, I still want to rearrange the blocks and put rebar to reinforce the wall. Then, I could put chicken wire over it to prevent it from falling, if she can even push it after that. I tell you, I've double reinforced the walls for my boys who weigh about 100 lbs. and they can't budge it. I'm planning on doing the same for her. I can't understand how she could be so strong with her hine legs being so weak!


----------



## GingerLove (Nov 4, 2016)

Tortoises are so hardy, it constantly amazes me! I think your little girl's got some attitude as well.


----------



## GingerLove (Nov 4, 2016)

Wait, I just got confused. I thought I was talking to @sibi this whole time. Who's @MichiganFrog ? Do you both own Baby Runt?


----------



## sibi (Nov 4, 2016)

GingerLove said:


> Wait, I just got confused. I thought I was talking to @sibi this whole time. Who's @MichiganFrog ? Do you both own Baby Runt?


Yeah, he's my husband LOL


----------



## Fredkas (Nov 4, 2016)

sibi said:


> Yeah, he's my husband LOL


So he was a frog and you kissed him and he finally became a man and both of you live happily ever after...


----------



## GingerLove (Nov 5, 2016)

Heh-heh


----------



## MichiganFrog (Nov 5, 2016)

Fredkas said:


> So he was a frog and you kissed him and he finally became a man and both of you live happily ever after...



That's exactly what happened. How did you know?


----------



## Fredkas (Nov 5, 2016)

MichiganFrog said:


> That's exactly what happened. How did you know?


Because real life is too stressfull and by believing this make my day haha..


----------



## Holly'sMom (Nov 5, 2016)

Oh I agree lol I'd hope the fence too I was not trying to make you feel bad! I'm sorry if it sounded that way


----------



## sibi (Nov 5, 2016)

Holly'sMom said:


> Oh I agree lol I'd hope the fence too I was not trying to make you feel bad! I'm sorry if it sounded that way


Not to worry. It worked all out for the best anyway. I just need for people to understand that I wasn't gonna leave my poor cold baby there especially after catching sight of her. The lady totally understood too. But, believe me, I thought of the consequences of going in and getting her w/o the lady being there. I did feel bad after how nice she was to save my baby. I also knew that she'd understand too.


----------

